# Flat Tax 2019 da 80mila euro 20%.



## Super_Lollo (4 Giugno 2018)

La Flat tax che ( dovrebbe ) entrare in vigore dal 2019 sarà così suddivisa : doppia aliquota , sotto gli 80mila euro 15% sopra gli 80mila 20%.

Oggi per fare un paragone con un reddito sopra i 75.000€ l aliquota è del 43%.


----------



## evangel33 (4 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La Flat tax che ( dovrebbe ) entrare in vigore dal 2019 sarà così suddivisa : doppia aliquota , sotto gli 80mila euro 15% sopra gli 80mila 20%.
> 
> Oggi per fare un paragone con un reddito sopra i 75.000€ l aliquota è del 43%.




2020 vorrai dire. Si stanno scannando tra di loro i geniacci degli economisti della Lega. Non sono d'accordo nemmeno tra di loro. Passare dagli slogan ai fatti è difficile.


----------



## luis4 (4 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La Flat tax che ( dovrebbe ) entrare in vigore dal 2019 sarà così suddivisa : doppia aliquota , sotto gli 80mila euro 15% sopra gli 80mila 20%.
> 
> Oggi per fare un paragone con un reddito sopra i 75.000€ l aliquota è del 43%.



la flat tax è unica. questo è semplificare in 2 aliquote abbassando le tasse. Poi c'è da vedere cosa aumenterà.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Giugno 2018)

La cosa migliore che possono fare per trovare soldi è legalizzare la prostituzione. Non ci vuole niente, non hai bisogno di risorse o altro per farlo e nel giro di un anno pioveranno miliardi di entrate così dal nulla.

Mi chiedo cosa aspettino a fare una roba del genere. La lega aveva anche proposto un referendum mi pare.


----------



## luis4 (4 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La cosa migliore che possono fare per trovare soldi è legalizzare la prostituzione. Non ci vuole niente, non hai bisogno di risorse o altro per farlo e nel giro di un anno pioveranno miliardi di entrate così dal nulla.
> 
> Mi chiedo cosa aspettino a fare una roba del genere. La lega aveva anche proposto un referendum mi pare.



ed anche la cannabis e con i soldi sistemiamo un bel po di problemi rinforzando i controlli sulle strade e le pene per le droghe pesanti e sfruttamento della prostituzione.


----------



## sacchino (4 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La Flat tax che ( dovrebbe ) entrare in vigore dal 2019 sarà così suddivisa : doppia aliquota , sotto gli 80mila euro 15% sopra gli 80mila 20%.
> 
> Oggi per fare un paragone con un reddito sopra i 75.000€ l aliquota è del 43%.



Se vale anche per i calciatori questa sarà una rivoluzione.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> ed anche la cannabis e con i soldi sistemiamo un bel po di problemi rinforzando i controlli sulle strade e le pene per le droghe pesanti e sfruttamento della prostituzione.



Per la cannabis è più difficile perché ci sarà sempre una sponda di gente che parlerà di droga, che fa male e altro. Per la prostituzione è diverso, voglio vedere chi dice che scopare fa male. Sto paese ne ha bisogno anche a livello sociale, c'è una piaga di morti di figa zerbini da fa schifo


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Giugno 2018)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> 2020 vorrai dire. Si stanno scannando tra di loro i geniacci degli economisti della Lega. Non sono d'accordo nemmeno tra di loro. Passare dagli slogan ai fatti è difficile.



Lascia perdere le tv


----------



## Moffus98 (4 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La Flat tax che ( dovrebbe ) entrare in vigore dal 2019 sarà così suddivisa : doppia aliquota , sotto gli 80mila euro 15% sopra gli 80mila 20%.
> 
> Oggi per fare un paragone con un reddito sopra i 75.000€ l aliquota è del 43%.



Ma le copeprture ci sono? Ma che hanno la bacchetta magica? Ahahahaha qui finisce male.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Giugno 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Ma le copeprture ci sono? Ma che hanno la bacchetta magica? Ahahahaha qui finisce male.



Speriamo  altrimenti sono azzi amari


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (4 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La Flat tax che ( dovrebbe ) entrare in vigore dal 2019 sarà così suddivisa : doppia aliquota , sotto gli 80mila euro 15% sopra gli 80mila 20%.
> 
> Oggi per fare un paragone con un reddito sopra i 75.000€ l aliquota è del 43%.



Io personalmente ne trarrei un bel vantaggio ma voterei comunque contro. La progressività semmai va aumentata non diminuita. 
E' divertente come molti siano contro il lìberismo e poi siano a favore della flat tax, che è un archetipo del liberismo: la rivoluzione degli anni '80 è iniziata con le due aliquote di Reagan e Thatcher. Ricordo ancora quando alla Camera inglese passò l'aliquota massima al 30% e il coro di shame, shame dai banchi laburisti.


----------



## dadensa (4 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La Flat tax che ( dovrebbe ) entrare in vigore dal 2019 sarà così suddivisa : doppia aliquota , sotto gli 80mila euro 15% sopra gli 80mila 20%.
> 
> Oggi per fare un paragone con un reddito sopra i 75.000€ l aliquota è del 43%.




Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo nel forum anche se vi seguo da tempo per le vicende Milan, dove ammiro moltissimo le vostre competenze in ambito societario e finanziario.

Sono un abilitato consulente del lavoro, pertanto posso darvi la mia dal punto di vista puramente tecnico del mondo tributario e lavorativo. Non sono assolutamente politicizzato anzi mi piace sui temi in cui mi considero sufficientemente esperto di dare la mia a prescindere dagli orientamenti politici.

Mi permetto solamente di correggere il fatto che non è propriamente corretto dire che l'aliquota per un imponibile di Euro 75.000 sia del 43%. Questo per effetto del meccanismo della progressività marginale d'imposta che comporta l'applicazione di una aliquota sino al raggiungimento del limite massimo della stessa.
Ad esempio, un imponibile fiscale di Euro 75.000 comporta una tassazione pari a:

- 15.000 * 23% = 3.450
- (28000 - 15000) *27% = 3.510
- (55.000 - 28.000) * 38% = 10.260
- (75000 - 55.000) * 41% = 8.200
ad ogni euro ulteriore si applicherebbe il 43%.

Totale imposta di Euro 25.420 che applicata all'imponibile comporta un'aliquota media del 33,89%, senza considerare eventuali deduzioni/detrazioni.

Conseguentemente, minore è il reddito, minore sarà l'eventuale guadagno dalla aliquota secca. Per questo, si parla addirittura di "clausola di salvaguardia" per mantenere, a chi converrà (specialmente redditi medio-bassi), le aliquote attuali.

Questo per cercare di evitare di fare parallelismi della normativa fiscale attuale e quella potenziale della "flat tax", in quanto le analisi dovrebbero essere più approfondite.
Per dire la mia, l'IRPEF dovrebbe rimanere così com'è (idem la tassazione sulle società di capitali, già in flat tax al 24%) e destinare risorse per abbattere l'IVA e per ridurre il costo del lavoro (che comporta un costo per le aziende di circa il 30% in più del lordo stipendiale, per via dei contributi pensionistici a carico del datore di lavoro), purtroppo tema sottovalutato in campagna elettorale.


----------



## Djici (4 Giugno 2018)

Qualcuno mi potrebbe spiegare in cosa questa Flat Tax sarebbe un bene per l'Italia ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Giugno 2018)

dadensa ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo nel forum anche se vi seguo da tempo per le vicende Milan, dove ammiro moltissimo le vostre competenze in ambito societario e finanziario.
> 
> Sono un abilitato consulente del lavoro, pertanto posso darvi la mia dal punto di vista puramente tecnico del mondo tributario e lavorativo. Non sono assolutamente politicizzato anzi mi piace sui temi in cui mi considero sufficientemente esperto di dare la mia a prescindere dagli orientamenti politici.
> 
> ...



Vero , perfetto. Grazie per la precisazione. Sarebbe stato un pò difficile creare una notizia comprensibile in poche righe con un conteggio a scaglio corretto


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Giugno 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mi potrebbe spiegare in cosa questa Flat Tax sarebbe un bene per l'Italia ?



Vieni tassato meno - ti rimangono soldi in mano - le aziende investono in manodopera e lavoro - tu hai maggiore disponibilità economica per far girare l'economia.


----------



## Mille e una notte (4 Giugno 2018)

dadensa ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo nel forum anche se vi seguo da tempo per le vicende Milan, dove ammiro moltissimo le vostre competenze in ambito societario e finanziario.
> 
> Sono un abilitato consulente del lavoro, pertanto posso darvi la mia dal punto di vista puramente tecnico del mondo tributario e lavorativo. Non sono assolutamente politicizzato anzi mi piace sui temi in cui mi considero sufficientemente esperto di dare la mia a prescindere dagli orientamenti politici.
> 
> ...


Grazie per il tuo commento!
Quindi appurato che "non è propriamente corretto dire che l'aliquota per un imponibile di Euro 75.000 sia del 43%" che conclusioni ti senti di trarre da questa flat tax in arrivo? A livello personale? A livello globale? Ti sdoppio la domanda perchè Kurt Hahmin ha detto che nonostante lui ne tragga un vantaggio a livello personale, non è d'accordo (per via delle minori entrate allo stato?

PS. A proposito di quest'ultimo punto...ma se lo stato decide di abbassare le tasse perchè ha trovato un altro modo per mantenere il bilancio, qual è il nostro problema?


----------



## luis4 (4 Giugno 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mi potrebbe spiegare in cosa questa Flat Tax sarebbe un bene per l'Italia ?



perchè si pagherebbe meno tasse. sempre se non aumentano qualcosalstro.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (4 Giugno 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Grazie per il tuo commento!
> Quindi appurato che "non è propriamente corretto dire che l'aliquota per un imponibile di Euro 75.000 sia del 43%" che conclusioni ti senti di trarre da questa flat tax in arrivo? A livello personale? A livello globale? Ti sdoppio la domanda perchè Kurt Hahmin ha detto che nonostante lui ne tragga un vantaggio a livello personale, non è d'accordo (per via delle minori entrate allo stato?
> 
> PS. A proposito di quest'ultimo punto...ma se lo stato decide di abbassare le tasse perchè ha trovato un altro modo per mantenere il bilancio, qual è il nostro problema?



Il motivo per non essere d'accordo è semplicemente che le risorse non sono infinite. Devo scegliere dove destinare quelle che ho (ammesso che io le abbia). La flat tax destina gli sgravi in modo sproporzionato ai redditi più alti. Per dare un'idea, se oltre gli 80.000 euro l'aliquota è 20%, limitando il conto a quel solo scaglione (se no diventa troppo lungo) rispetto all'attuale 43%, lo sgravio sarebbe di 4.600 euro per chi ha un reddito di 100.000 euro, e di 41.400 euro per chi ha un reddito di 200.000 euro: il reddito raddoppia, lo sgravio si decuplica. C'è o no un problema di equità?
Sul fatto che ciò beneficerebbe l'economia (problema di efficienza), ci sono modi migliori di ottenere quel beneficio. Gli sgravi dovrebbero essere indirizzati a chi, avendo redditi più bassi, tende a consumare una parte maggiore del suo reddito. Il moltiplicatore fiscale (l'effetto sull'economia di un euro di sgravi) per uno sgravio sui redditi medio-bassi è molto maggiore di quello sui redditi alti.
Per essere più chiari: se ho un reddito di 20.000 euro e mi abbassi le imposte di 2.000 (il 10%), probabilmente spenderò la somma in consumi aggiuntivi. Se ho un reddito di 200.000 euro e mi abbassi le imposte di 20.000 euro (sempre il 10%) probabilmente ne consumerò solo una piccola parte e aumenterò il risparmio.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (4 Giugno 2018)

dadensa ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo nel forum anche se vi seguo da tempo per le vicende Milan, dove ammiro moltissimo le vostre competenze in ambito societario e finanziario.
> 
> Sono un abilitato consulente del lavoro, pertanto posso darvi la mia dal punto di vista puramente tecnico del mondo tributario e lavorativo. Non sono assolutamente politicizzato anzi mi piace sui temi in cui mi considero sufficientemente esperto di dare la mia a prescindere dagli orientamenti politici.
> 
> ...



Ciao e benvenuto... Ottima precisazione. 

P. S. Non è che hai pure qualche info sulla provenienza soldi del presidente Yong Hong?


----------



## vota DC (4 Giugno 2018)

Dovrebbero metterla al 33% aumentando a chi prende redditi bassi


----------



## Tobi (4 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Lascia perdere le tv



ma sai qual'è la cosa bella? che nessuno ormai gli da piu retta a questi giornalai, la rete ha seppellito questa categoria di incompetenti e piu cercano di creare tensioni piu voti faranno prendere al movimento ed alla lega


----------



## dadensa (4 Giugno 2018)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Il motivo per non essere d'accordo è semplicemente che le risorse non sono infinite. Devo scegliere dove destinare quelle che ho (ammesso che io le abbia). La flat tax destina gli sgravi in modo sproporzionato ai redditi più alti. Per dare un'idea, se oltre gli 80.000 euro l'aliquota è 20%, limitando il conto a quel solo scaglione (se no diventa troppo lungo) rispetto all'attuale 43%, lo sgravio sarebbe di 4.600 euro per chi ha un reddito di 100.000 euro, e di 41.400 euro per chi ha un reddito di 200.000 euro: il reddito raddoppia, lo sgravio si decuplica. C'è o no un problema di equità?
> Sul fatto che ciò beneficerebbe l'economia (problema di efficienza), ci sono modi migliori di ottenere quel beneficio. Gli sgravi dovrebbero essere indirizzati a chi, avendo redditi più bassi, tende a consumare una parte maggiore del suo reddito. Il moltiplicatore fiscale (l'effetto sull'economia di un euro di sgravi) per uno sgravio sui redditi medio-bassi è molto maggiore di quello sui redditi alti.
> Per essere più chiari: se ho un reddito di 20.000 euro e mi abbassi le imposte di 2.000 (il 10%), probabilmente spenderò la somma in consumi aggiuntivi. Se ho un reddito di 200.000 euro e mi abbassi le imposte di 20.000 euro (sempre il 10%) probabilmente ne consumerò solo una piccola parte e aumenterò il risparmio.



Sono d'accordo. Privilegiando soprattutto i redditi superiori ciò tendenzialmente aumenterà il risparmio ma non i consumi. Proprio per questo sarebbe paradossale ridurre la pressione fiscale a fronte dell'innalzamento dell'IVA.
Per ridurre la pressione in maniera indiretta sarei per incentivare determinate spese con il recupero fiscale (un po' come è stato fatto negli ultimi anni per il recupero su lavori di ristrutturazione/risparmio energetico del 50% o del 65% che ha apportato benefici al settore), in modo da abbattere il cuneo ma facendo girare l'economia.
Per le imprese, ritengo che il 24% sia una aliquota onesta (è già stata ridotta dall'ultimo governo dal 27,5 al 24%). I problemi, anche per le imprese sono ben altri (burocrazia, costo del lavoro, concorrenza sleale, etc)


----------



## Djici (4 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vieni tassato meno - ti rimangono soldi in mano - le aziende investono in manodopera e lavoro - tu hai maggiore disponibilità economica per far girare l'economia.



E se fosse cosi semplice come mai la Flat Tax e usata solo in paesi del ex URSS ?
Meno tasse, si ma sopratutto per i ricchi... e le aziende non e che investono automaticamente il bonus... anzi.
Ah dimenticavo, i "ricchi" non e che hanno bisogno di piu soldi per fare "girare l'economia".
Se mai sono i piu poveri che hanno bisogno di un aumento per potere fare girare l'economia, anzi forse dovrei dire per sopravivere.

In Belgio hanno diminuito le tasse per alberghi, ristoranti e bar... volevano cosi fare in modo che abbiano piu soldi per aumentare la manodopera e/o per diminuire i prezzi.
Invece i prezzi sono rimasti uguali.
Il numero di lavoratori pure.
E si sono tenuti i soldi.


----------



## dadensa (4 Giugno 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ciao e benvenuto... Ottima precisazione.
> 
> P. S. Non è che hai pure qualche info sulla provenienza soldi del presidente Yong Hong?



Su questo tema, aspettavo proprio vostre notizie


----------



## tifoso evorutto (4 Giugno 2018)

Credo che molti non considerano che verranno eliminate anche molte detrazioni,
occorre aspettare a vedere cosa realmente fanno e solo poi giudicare,
i giornali si comportano come per il calciomercato, ognuno scrive quello che gli pare, a convenienza.

Per esempio anche oggi ne ho lette di tutti i colori per la riforma della legge Fornero.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Giugno 2018)

Tobi ha scritto:


> ma sai qual'è la cosa bella? che nessuno ormai gli da piu retta a questi giornalai, la rete ha seppellito questa categoria di incompetenti e piu cercano di creare tensioni piu voti faranno prendere al movimento ed alla lega



Quello che sostengo da anni. Oramai la categoria per interessi propri ha perso ogni tipo di credibilità .

A furia di invintare balle e scriverle sui giornali tv e altro la gente non gli crede giustamente piu. 
Lo vedi con il Milan , quante notizie sono vere su 30 che escono ogni giorno ? 2 o 3 al massimo.


----------



## Mille e una notte (4 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> perchè si pagherebbe meno tasse. *sempre se non aumentano qualcosalstro*.


E questa è una cosa sacrosanta da dire. 



kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Il motivo per non essere d'accordo è semplicemente che le risorse non sono infinite. Devo scegliere dove destinare quelle che ho (ammesso che io le abbia). La flat tax destina gli sgravi in modo sproporzionato ai redditi più alti. Per dare un'idea, se oltre gli 80.000 euro l'aliquota è 20%, limitando il conto a quel solo scaglione (se no diventa troppo lungo) rispetto all'attuale 43%, lo sgravio sarebbe di 4.600 euro per chi ha un reddito di 100.000 euro, e di 41.400 euro per chi ha un reddito di 200.000 euro: il reddito raddoppia, lo sgravio si decuplica. C'è o no un problema di equità?
> Sul fatto che ciò beneficerebbe l'economia (problema di efficienza), ci sono modi migliori di ottenere quel beneficio. Gli sgravi dovrebbero essere indirizzati a chi, avendo redditi più bassi, tende a consumare una parte maggiore del suo reddito. Il moltiplicatore fiscale (l'effetto sull'economia di un euro di sgravi) per uno sgravio sui redditi medio-bassi è molto maggiore di quello sui redditi alti.
> Per essere più chiari: se ho un reddito di 20.000 euro e mi abbassi le imposte di 2.000 (il 10%), probabilmente spenderò la somma in consumi aggiuntivi. Se ho un reddito di 200.000 euro e mi abbassi le imposte di 20.000 euro (sempre il 10%) probabilmente ne consumerò solo una piccola parte e aumenterò il risparmio.





Djici ha scritto:


> E se fosse cosi semplice come mai la Flat Tax e usata solo in paesi del ex URSS ?
> Meno tasse, si ma sopratutto per i ricchi... e le aziende non e che investono automaticamente il bonus... anzi.
> Ah dimenticavo, i "ricchi" non e che hanno bisogno di piu soldi per fare "girare l'economia".
> Se mai sono i piu poveri che hanno bisogno di un aumento per potere fare girare l'economia, anzi forse dovrei dire per sopravivere.
> ...


Già prima questa flat tax a prima occhiata in effetti non convinceva tanto. Da allora l'idea non è cambiata, anzi leggendo vari commenti come i vostri il dubbio mi sembra ancora più legittimo.

C'è da dire che guardare solo alla flat tax significa non avere il quadro completo. C'è da sperare che abbiano fatto i loro calcoli. 
Onestamente non capisco perchè mai il m5s dovrebbe fare una manovra economica sapendo di essere sbagliata. Qusta affermazione può essere fatta da chi non ha fiducia in loro. Personalmente quando dicono che ci proveranno a fare le cose giuste ci credo davvero. Il dubbio è se ci riusciranno, ma li considero in buona fede. Se lo saranno davvero, a livello teorico sarebbero in grado di "sconfiggere" anche l'errore. Ad esempio constatare che la flat tax non è cosa buona, e allora si prova altro. Il problema è che parliamo di anni, e nel frattempo complici le aspettative, gli umori cambiano, e anche le scelte elettorali. 



tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Credo che molti non considerano che verranno eliminate anche molte detrazioni,
> occorre aspettare a vedere cosa realmente fanno e solo poi giudicare,
> i giornali si comportano come per il calciomercato, ognuno scrive quello che gli pare, a convenienza.
> 
> Per esempio anche oggi ne ho lette di tutti i colori per la riforma della legge Fornero.


In effetti è un argomento su cui è facilissimo trovare dei difetti/ dire tutto e il contrario di tutto, dato che neanche un genio dell'economia può sapere scientificamente gli effetti di una manovra economica. Vediamo.


----------



## Mille e una notte (4 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La cosa migliore che possono fare per trovare soldi è legalizzare la prostituzione. Non ci vuole niente, non hai bisogno di risorse o altro per farlo e nel giro di un anno pioveranno miliardi di entrate così dal nulla.
> 
> Mi chiedo cosa aspettino a fare una roba del genere. La lega aveva anche proposto un referendum mi pare.


D'accordissimo, anche sulla *cannabis*. Io non fumo, ma...magari!
Anche perchè mi stanno venendo dei dubbi su dove li trovano tutti sti soldi: tutti gli interventi sono a favore dei cittadini e "a danno" dello stato. Anche il taglio di spesometro e *studi di settore* significherà probabilmente meno entrate allo stato. Mi pare che diversi liberi professionisti si ritrovino a pagare più tasse del dovuto, a causa di calcoli sbagliati sul loro reddito. Molti psicologi per esempio trovano impossibile vivere di sola attività privata per colpa di questo, belli 'sti studi di settore!

Il che è ovviamente qualcosa di fantastico. Ma questa insieme alle altre (tipo il *reddito di cittadinanza*) porta sempre alla stessa domanda...come pensano di far quadrare i conti? Dal taglio ai vitalizi, auto blu, voli di stato, etc (altra cosa giusta) si recuperà poco, se paragonato alle uscite.

Di Maio ha parlato di usare i *soldi dell'Ue* per fare il reddito di cittadinanza.

Chissà...qualcuno potrebbe dire "se non ci sono riusciti i predecessori, perchè dovrebbero farcela loro?". 
Volendo pensare in positivo: perchè i predecessori neanche ci hanno provato a fare la cosa giusta, anzi esattamente non la volevano fare. "Basta" chiedere consiglio ai migliori di ogni settore e poi fare la scelta di buonsenso.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Giugno 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> D'accordissimo, anche sulla *cannabis*. Io non fumo, ma...magari!
> Anche perchè mi stanno venendo dei dubbi su dove li trovano tutti sti soldi: tutti gli interventi sono a favore dei cittadini e "a danno" dello stato. Anche il taglio di spesometro e *studi di settore* significherà probabilmente meno entrate allo stato. Mi pare che diversi liberi professionisti si ritrovino a pagare più tasse del dovuto, a causa di calcoli sbagliati sul loro reddito. Molti psicologi per esempio trovano impossibile vivere di sola attività privata per colpa di questo, belli 'sti studi di settore!
> 
> Il che è ovviamente qualcosa di fantastico. Ma questa insieme alle altre (tipo il *reddito di cittadinanza*) porta sempre alla stessa domanda...come pensano di far quadrare i conti? Dal taglio ai vitalizi, auto blu, voli di stato, etc (altra cosa giusta) si recuperà poco, se paragonato alle uscite.
> ...



In realtà sono convinto che se si va a guardare a fondo nei conti dello Stato si scoprirebbero mega truffe e ladrate di proporzioni mastodontiche che drenano risorse incredibili, porcate che per quanto possiamo pensare male, non possiamo manco avvicinarci allo schifo. Non oso pensare ai miliardi sprecati e inculati nei vari modi. Fare sta roba però è una missione difficilissima e richiede tempi lunghissimi, più ti fai un botto di nemici.

Se riapri i bordelli fai felice tanta gente, guadagni consenso e incassi subito un bel gruzzoletto. E' l'operazione più semplice e banale che ci sia. In Germania ho letto che girano tipo 14 miliardi di euro dietro ai bordelli. Sarebbe un beneficio enorme per tutti, sia a livello sociale che economico.

Con la cannabis invece è già diverso perché avresti molti più oppositori e sarebbe meno fattibile


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (5 Giugno 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Chissà...qualcuno potrebbe dire "se non ci sono riusciti i predecessori, perchè dovrebbero farcela loro?".
> Volendo pensare in positivo: perchè i predecessori neanche ci hanno provato a fare la cosa giusta, anzi esattamente non la volevano fare. "Basta" chiedere consiglio ai migliori di ogni settore e poi fare la scelta di buonsenso.



Ma il mondo non funziona così...Non c'è UNA cosa giusta, di buon senso, da fare, ce ne sono tante, in contrasto tra loro, ciascuna giusta per interessi diversi. La politica è questo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vieni tassato meno - ti rimangono soldi in mano - le aziende investono in manodopera e lavoro - tu hai maggiore disponibilità economica per far girare l'economia.


Vieni tassato meno - ti rimangono soldi in mano - le aziende mettono in banca - l'economia ristagna: anche questo potrebbe essere uno scenario.


----------



## Mille e una notte (5 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> In realtà sono convinto che se si va a guardare a fondo nei conti dello Stato si scoprirebbero mega truffe e ladrate di proporzioni mastodontiche che drenano risorse incredibili, porcate che per quanto possiamo pensare male, non possiamo manco avvicinarci allo schifo. Non oso pensare ai miliardi sprecati e inculati nei vari modi. Fare sta roba però è una missione difficilissima e richiede tempi lunghissimi, più ti fai un botto di nemici.
> 
> Se riapri i bordelli fai felice tanta gente, guadagni consenso e incassi subito un bel gruzzoletto. E' l'operazione più semplice e banale che ci sia. In Germania ho letto che girano tipo 14 miliardi di euro dietro ai bordelli. Sarebbe un beneficio enorme per tutti, sia a livello sociale che economico.
> 
> Con la cannabis invece è già diverso perché avresti molti più oppositori e sarebbe meno fattibile


Si infatti, spariscono miliardi. Basta vedere uno scandalo consip qualsiasi col padre di Renzi, e già siamo nell ordine dei miliardi. E probabilmente è ancora robetta!
Ma il M5s non ha gli avengers in dote, a quei livelli è troppo difficile agire concretamente 

Sicuro? Imho anche solo proporre i bordelli potrebbe essere una follia a livello di consensi, sia per M5s che lega. Questo è ancora un paese che vuole vedersi cattolico. Mediamente, la gente la domenica passa l oretta di ipocrisia in chiesa per sentirsi meglio con sé stessa.

Con la cannabis ancora peggio. (Troverebbe il consenso di Saviano l, che almeno in questo ci azzecca)

Senza dubbio gigantesche entrate per lo stato e felicità per tanti. Più affondo storico ed eclatante a tutte le mafie.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Giugno 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Si infatti, spariscono miliardi. Basta vedere uno scandalo consip qualsiasi col padre di Renzi, e già siamo nell ordine dei miliardi. E probabilmente è ancora robetta!
> Ma il M5s non ha gli avengers in dote, a quei livelli è troppo difficile agire concretamente
> 
> Sicuro? Imho anche solo proporre i bordelli potrebbe essere una follia a livello di consensi, sia per M5s che lega. Questo è ancora un paese che vuole vedersi cattolico. Mediamente, la gente la domenica passa l oretta di ipocrisia in chiesa per sentirsi meglio con sé stessa.
> ...



Basta indire un referendum e lo si vince a mani basse. Di facciata fanno tutti gli splendidi, poi vanno a votare si ai bordelli


----------



## Mille e una notte (5 Giugno 2018)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Ma il mondo non funziona così...Non c'è UNA cosa giusta, di buon senso, da fare, ce ne sono tante, in contrasto tra loro, ciascuna giusta per interessi diversi. La politica è questo


Certo, infatti per lo stesso motivo sulla flat tax dicevo di stare a guardare dato che le variabili in gioco sono troppe. Nessuno può sapere con certezza gli effetti. 

Qualsiasi scelta porta con sé pro e contro, ma appunto a seconda degli interessi in ballo si può arrivare a fare una scrematura e trovare un range di scelta "di buonsenso". Altrimenti è come dire che Berlusconi o Di Maio è uguale, che è come dire che in un qualsiasi ambito uno vale l altro. Ma non è così, perché diversi sono gli obiettivi e quindi diverse le scelte.
Poi che il buon senso porti buoni risultati è tutta da vedere. È condizione necessaria ma non sufficiente. Ma il punto di partenza per provarci è questo


----------



## Mille e una notte (5 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Basta indire un referendum e lo si vince a mani basse. Di facciata fanno tutti gli splendidi, poi vanno a votare si ai bordelli


In effetti col referendum passerebbe in carrozza. Tutti in passamontagna a votare sì col durello 
Ma già il fatto di averlo proposto potrebbe essere la loro rovina. Passerebbero come quelli dei bordelli. Se prendesse parola il papa si muoverebbero troppi voti


----------



## claudiop77 (5 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La cosa migliore che possono fare per trovare soldi è legalizzare la prostituzione. Non ci vuole niente, non hai bisogno di risorse o altro per farlo e nel giro di un anno pioveranno miliardi di entrate così dal nulla.
> 
> Mi chiedo cosa aspettino a fare una roba del genere. La lega aveva anche proposto un referendum mi pare.



Questo è vero


----------



## claudiop77 (5 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Basta indire un referendum e lo si vince a mani basse. Di facciata fanno tutti gli splendidi, poi vanno a votare si ai bordelli



Non credo.
Le donne voterebbero contro e sono più degli uomini.
Bisognerebbe prima togliere il quorum (intenzione dei 5 stelle) e poi i mariti vanno a votare per i bordelli appena apre il seggio e poi portano la moglie a fare shopping per non farla votare.


----------



## fra29 (5 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vieni tassato meno - ti rimangono soldi in mano - le aziende investono in manodopera e lavoro - tu hai maggiore disponibilità economica per far girare l'economia.



Io continuo a restare perplesso;
Una famiglia con due redditi medi (es. 20000-30000), con figli a carico, con la flat tax non avrebbe praticamente alcun vantaggio considerando che all'aliquota del 15% poi vanno tolte le detrazioni / deduzioni.
Il problema non è dare soldi in mano a chi guadagna >100 k euro, perchè nell'economia "reale" investiranno comunque poco ddi più di quanto fatto fino ad oggi (o pensi che comprearanno un TV in più? un mobile nuovo? o una Fiat Panda nuova?).
Il problema è che bisogna aumentare il potere d'acquisto del ceto medio, se tu dai 3-4000 mila euro in più ad un'operaio stai tranquillo che finiscono dritti drtti sul mercato, aumentando e alimentando in mdo virtuoso i consumi.

Io continuo a leggere e rileggere i dati della flat tax ma sinceramente non riesco a capire che spinta possa dare ai consumi degli impiegati, degli operai, ecc (infatti si parla di clausola di salvaguardia).
Senza contare la porcheria che il single che guadagna 70k avrà più benefici di una famiglia con due impiegati e 1-2 figli.

Qualcuno mi può illuminare?


----------



## claudiop77 (5 Giugno 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Io continuo a restare perplesso;
> Una famiglia con due redditi medi (es. 20000-30000), con figli a carico, con la flat tax non avrebbe praticamente alcun vantaggio considerando che all'aliquota del 15% poi vanno tolte le detrazioni / deduzioni.
> Il problema non è dare soldi in mano a chi guadagna >100 k euro, perchè nell'economia "reale" investiranno comunque poco ddi più di quanto fatto fino ad oggi (o pensi che comprearanno un TV in più? un mobile nuovo? o una Fiat Panda nuova?).
> Il problema è che bisogna aumentare il potere d'acquisto del ceto medio, se tu dai 3-4000 mila euro in più ad un'operaio stai tranquillo che finiscono dritti drtti sul mercato, aumentando e alimentando in mdo virtuoso i consumi.
> ...



Anch'io ho letto sul sole 24 ore l'analisi.
Mi lascia perplesso che il singolo sia favorito rispetto ad una famiglia, penso che quindi l'interpretazione del quotidiano non sia quella corretta.
I redditi medio bassi pagherebbero come oggi per la clausola di salvaguardia.

Però è evidente che i soldi non si creano dal nulla, a fronte della flat tax che favorisce i ricchi ci sarà qualche misura che andrà a scapito o di tutti o principalmente dei redditi medio-bassi.
Nel complesso per me è un peggioramento, perché non credo che la spinta sul mercato sarà tale da compensare i minori introiti da irpef.


----------



## fra29 (5 Giugno 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Anch'io ho letto sul sole 24 ore l'analisi.
> Mi lascia perplesso che il singolo sia favorito rispetto ad una famiglia, penso che quindi l'interpretazione del quotidiano non sia quella corretta.
> I redditi medio bassi pagherebbero come oggi per la clausola di salvaguardia.
> 
> ...



Quindi confermi che il ceto medio non avrà niente in più da "spendere".
Mi pare follia e lo dico da simpatizzante del governo giallo-verde


----------



## fra29 (5 Giugno 2018)

ti faccio un esempio per estremizzare.. abbiamo un dei gap più ampu d'europa tra stipendio dei medici (al netto della libera professione) e personale sanitario non medico (infermieri, fisioterapisti, ecc).
Una flat tax aumenterebbe ancora il divario perché i secondi resterebbero con aliquote attuali (considerando eliminazioni detrazioni) e soprattutto i 2000-3000 k in più annui sono molto più importanti e destinati al mercato in chi guadagna 1500 al mese rispetto ai 7000-8000 k di chi ne guadagna 5000...
la trovo assurda e poco lungimirante con l'unico risultato che ad aumentare saranno i risparmi e mai i consumi.
Mettici quamche taglio al welfare (utilizzato maggiormente dalle claasi meno abbienti) e la frittata è fatta..


----------



## ScArsenal83 (5 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La Flat tax che ( dovrebbe ) entrare in vigore dal 2019 sarà così suddivisa : doppia aliquota , sotto gli 80mila euro 15% sopra gli 80mila 20%.
> 
> Oggi per fare un paragone con un reddito sopra i 75.000€ l aliquota è del 43%.



E chi ha reddito basso la prende comunque nel sedere.....


----------



## Djici (5 Giugno 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Io continuo a restare perplesso;
> Una famiglia con due redditi medi (es. 20000-30000), con figli a carico, con la flat tax non avrebbe praticamente alcun vantaggio considerando che all'aliquota del 15% poi vanno tolte le detrazioni / deduzioni.
> Il problema non è dare soldi in mano a chi guadagna >100 k euro, perchè nell'economia "reale" investiranno comunque poco ddi più di quanto fatto fino ad oggi (o pensi che comprearanno un TV in più? un mobile nuovo? o una Fiat Panda nuova?).
> Il problema è che bisogna aumentare il potere d'acquisto del ceto medio, se tu dai 3-4000 mila euro in più ad un'operaio stai tranquillo che finiscono dritti drtti sul mercato, aumentando e alimentando in mdo virtuoso i consumi.
> ...



.


----------



## Albijol (5 Giugno 2018)

Per fare la flat tax elimineranno quasi tutte le detrazioni, e probabilmente aumenteranno l'Iva...se vi va bene ok.


----------



## dadensa (5 Giugno 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> .



Esatto.
Se teniamo conto di un impiegato da 2000 euro lorde mensili per 14 mensilità, detrazioni di 2 figli a carico a metà con il coniuge, va a pagare circa un imposta netta del 17% (considerando che ha anche in parte il beneficio del bonus renzi).

Ora, passando alla flat tax un single con stipendio da 4000 Euro mensili lorde pagherebbe più o meno la stessa percentuale.

Se si vogliono privilegiare le famiglie, come è giusto che sia, bisogna aumentare le detrazioni familiari o ancora meglio creare una tassazione familiare con il reddito calcolato sul nucleo e sul numero di componenti (un po' come funziona per gli assegni familiari che, con un'adeguata riforma abolirei dato che, per la mia esperienza, genera spesso erogazioni di importo su dichiarazioni infedeli da parte dei lavoratori), oltre che aumentare crediti fiscali (detrazioni e deduzioni) per le spese inerenti la gestione familiare (esistono già per le spese sanitarie, scolastiche, universitarie, sportive etc ma si potrebbero inserire percentuali maggiori o ulteriori spese detraibili come spese per l'acquisto di pannolini, generi alimentari di prima necessità, libri, dispositivi tecnologici etc). 
Sarebbe meno di impatto a livello "pubblicitario" ma genererebbe una riduzione del peso fiscale legato al consumo e non al risparmio.


----------



## Mille e una notte (5 Giugno 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Quindi confermi che il ceto medio non avrà niente in più da "spendere".
> Mi pare follia e lo dico da simpatizzante del governo giallo-verde


Comunque Bagnai a proposito della flat tax ha detto "nel 2019 per le aziende, nel 2020 per le famiglie


----------



## Mille e una notte (5 Giugno 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Anch'io ho letto sul sole 24 ore l'analisi.
> Mi lascia perplesso che il singolo sia favorito rispetto ad una famiglia, penso che quindi l'interpretazione del quotidiano non sia quella corretta.
> I redditi medio bassi pagherebbero come oggi per la clausola di salvaguardia.
> 
> ...


Sto leggendo che inizialmente saranno favorite le famiglie con molti figli


----------



## Mille e una notte (5 Giugno 2018)

Domanda: la flat tax è una proposta della Lega (leggo che l idea partì da Berlusconi).

Qualcuno sa quale sarebbe stata la proposta 5 stelle in materia economica?


----------



## claudiop77 (5 Giugno 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Domanda: la flat tax è una proposta della Lega (leggo che l idea partì da Berlusconi).
> 
> Qualcuno sa quale sarebbe stata la proposta 5 stelle in materia economica?



Parlavano genericamente di riduzione delle imposte.
A me soprende che accettino la flat tax (in realtà dual tax)


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Giugno 2018)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Io personalmente ne trarrei un bel vantaggio ma voterei comunque contro. La progressività semmai va aumentata non diminuita.
> E' divertente come *molti siano contro il lìberismo e poi siano a favore della flat tax, che è un archetipo del liberismo*: la rivoluzione degli anni '80 è iniziata con le due aliquote di Reagan e Thatcher. Ricordo ancora quando alla Camera inglese passò l'aliquota massima al 30% e il coro di shame, shame dai banchi laburisti.





kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Il motivo per non essere d'accordo è semplicemente che le risorse non sono infinite. Devo scegliere dove destinare quelle che ho (ammesso che io le abbia). La flat tax destina gli sgravi in modo sproporzionato ai redditi più alti. Per dare un'idea, se oltre gli 80.000 euro l'aliquota è 20%, limitando il conto a quel solo scaglione (se no diventa troppo lungo) rispetto all'attuale 43%, lo sgravio sarebbe di 4.600 euro per chi ha un reddito di 100.000 euro, e di 41.400 euro per chi ha un reddito di 200.000 euro: il reddito raddoppia, lo sgravio si decuplica. C'è o no un problema di equità?
> Sul fatto che ciò beneficerebbe l'economia (problema di efficienza), ci sono modi migliori di ottenere quel beneficio. Gli sgravi dovrebbero essere indirizzati a chi, avendo redditi più bassi, tende a consumare una parte maggiore del suo reddito. Il moltiplicatore fiscale (l'effetto sull'economia di un euro di sgravi) per uno sgravio sui redditi medio-bassi è molto maggiore di quello sui redditi alti.
> Per essere più chiari: se ho un reddito di 20.000 euro e mi abbassi le imposte di 2.000 (il 10%), probabilmente spenderò la somma in consumi aggiuntivi. Se ho un reddito di 200.000 euro e mi abbassi le imposte di 20.000 euro (sempre il 10%) probabilmente ne consumerò solo una piccola parte e aumenterò il risparmio.



Grazie, meno male che qualcuno l'ha capito; a volte l'entusiasmo per il "nuovo che avanza" mi pare renda poco lucidi nel giudicare certe scelte politiche.

La flat tax ed il reddito di cittadinanza (se sarà applicato come da programma) distruggeranno definitivamente la nostra economia già agonizzante, prosciugheranno le casse, ci condanneranno a scelte dolorosissime su dove destinare le poche risorse rimaste. L'Europa, per quanto brutta e cattiva, ha ragione ad essere preoccupata.


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Giugno 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Domanda: la flat tax è una proposta della Lega (leggo che l idea partì da Berlusconi).
> 
> Qualcuno sa quale sarebbe stata la proposta 5 stelle in materia economica?



Riguardo alle aliquote irpef esattamente il contrario.... riduzione di tutte (scelta pericolosissima) ed esenzione per redditi sotto i 10000 (scelta discutibile senza studi di settore, ma comunque accettabile). 
Come per ogni proposta del Movimento ci si sarebbe poi chiesti dove sarebbero stati recuperati i soldi persi.

La cosa divertente è che si è passati da una riforma che favoriva i "poveri" ad una che premierà i ricchi. Senza tanti giri di parole.


----------



## PM3 (5 Giugno 2018)

Ragazzi, esiste la curva di Laffer... Solo chi è fuori dal mondo del lavoro non si rende conto che ad oggi conviene delinquere e non pagare tasse. Noi poveri fessi che continuiamo a pagarle la prendiamo sempre in quel posto.
Diminuire le tasse rende sempre meno conveniente non pagarle, il rischio che si incorrerebbe supererebbe i benefici che ne derivano...
Abbasserei costo del lavoro, gli oneri ammontano al 40-45% della retribuzione lorda, o l'iva, però prima leggiamo il disegno di legge e poi ne riparliamo. Ora stiamo parlando solo di aria fritta.


----------



## Mille e una notte (5 Giugno 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Riguardo alle aliquote irpef esattamente il contrario.... riduzione di tutte (scelta pericolosissima) ed esenzione per redditi sotto i 10000 (scelta discutibile senza studi di settore, ma comunque accettabile).
> Come per ogni proposta del Movimento ci si sarebbe poi chiesti dove sarebbero stati recuperati i soldi persi.
> 
> La cosa divertente è che si è passati da una riforma che favoriva i "poveri" ad una che premierà i ricchi. Senza tanti giri di parole.


Capisco. 
Non è la mia materia perciò mi rimetto a voi, ma non mi piace che prima si sottolinei giustamente la notevole complessità degli effetti di una manovra economica ma contemporaneamente si riduca tutta la questione a uno stringato "regalo ai ricchi" (come titola l imparzialissimo Tiscali) 

Magari faccio un esempio sbagliato, ma in questi giorni abbiamo commentato negativamente il fallimento della melegatti. A vederci con fiducia (il M5s approverebbe una manovra per i ricchi?) non potrebbe essere che questa flat tax sia un tentativo di frenare l agonizzante moria di aziende italiane, quindi allo stesso tempo (o comunque secondariamente) il libero professionista, strozzato dalle tasse (dal settore della psicologia clinica privata ho sentito tristi racconti)

Vorrei capire meglio. Fermo restando che alla fine sarà solo il tempo che ci potrà dare una risposta definitiva


----------



## Mille e una notte (5 Giugno 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, esiste la curva di Laffer... Solo chi è fuori dal mondo del lavoro non si rende conto che ad oggi conviene delinquere e non pagare tasse. Noi poveri fessi che continuiamo a pagarle la prendiamo sempre in quel posto.
> Diminuire le tasse rende sempre meno conveniente non pagarle, il rischio che si incorrerebbe supererebbe i benefici che ne derivano...
> Abbasserei costo del lavoro, gli oneri ammontano al 40-45% della retribuzione lorda, o l'iva, però prima leggiamo il disegno di legge e poi ne riparliamo. Ora stiamo parlando solo di aria fritta.


Interessante. Vista da questo punto di vista andrebbe a combaciare con il taglio a spesometro, redditometro e studi di settore. Una sorta di invito a smettere di evadere. Se funzionasse sarebbe un qualcosa di geniale: non servirebbe più beccare l evasore...perché è stato "indotto" sulla via della legalità, appunto non per una questione di bontà, ma puramente in base a una risk/reward ratio diversa. 

Sarebbe l ambizione delle ambizioni, anziché riparare al danno, prevenirlo.


----------



## Shmuk (5 Giugno 2018)

Voglio avere la mente sgombra dai preconcetti, e non voglio stare a scervellarmi per loro su come faranno. Ma son proprio curioso di vedere queste grandi menti economiche realizzare quel che hanno promesso. Se riusciranno a realizzare questo caposaldo berlusconiano, senza scassare i conti pubblici in modo definitivo e soddisfando ad un principio di equlibrio sociale, io li candiderei al Nobel per l'economia.


----------



## PM3 (5 Giugno 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Interessante. Vista da questo punto di vista andrebbe a combaciare con il taglio a spesometro, redditometro e studi di settore. Una sorta di invito a smettere di evadere. Se funzionasse sarebbe un qualcosa di geniale: non servirebbe più beccare l evasore...perché è stato "indotto" sulla via della legalità, appunto non per una questione di bontà, ma puramente in base a una risk/reward ratio diversa.
> 
> Sarebbe l ambizione delle ambizioni, anziché riparare al danno, prevenirlo.



Bravo. L'intento della Lega era quello. Vedremo come sarà strutturata la legge.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (5 Giugno 2018)

La curva di Laffer esiste, il punto è a quale aliquota comincia ad operare. L’evidenza empirica che conosco (studi soprattutto effettuati all’epoca della riforma Reagan) parla di aliquote molto alte, intorno all’80%
Ps Negli anni 70 l’aliquota massima dell’imposta sul reddito era altissima: 72% in Italia, 90% negli Stati Uniti solo per fare due esempi


----------



## Carlo (5 Giugno 2018)

Da qualche giorno ho notato un aumento delle persone in coda ai bancomat per i prelievi.
Che si stiano rifornendo per evitare in futuro di restare senza contanti, quando per alcuni giorni non si potranno usare le varie carte, come era successo anni fa in Grecia? E come è simpaticamente previsto dal ministro Savona nel suo piano B?


----------



## 1972 (5 Giugno 2018)

Carlo ha scritto:


> Da qualche giorno ho notato un aumento delle persone in coda ai bancomat per i prelievi.
> Che si stiano rifornendo per evitare in futuro di restare senza contanti, quando per alcuni giorni non si potranno usare le varie carte, come era successo anni fa in Grecia? E come è simpaticamente previsto dal ministro Savona nel suo piano B?



sono in fila perche' hanno preso lo stipendio. aspetta la terza settimana del mese e davanti ai bancomat ci trovi i fantasmi.


----------



## Mille e una notte (5 Giugno 2018)

Piccolo ot: 24 ore fa lo spread è sceso ancora.
Dopo questo pomeriggio è risalito in maniera importante. 

In entrambi i casi i giornali ne parlano associandolo esclusivamente a Conte: "governo Conte promosso: lo spread cala" "Conte non convince il mercato:lo spread torna a salire" (repubblica)

Per dire, il sole 24 ore titola con un più cauto "Milano chiude in rosso nel giorno della fiducia a Conte".
(così ha un significato leggermente diverso)

È corretto associare in maniera così netta ogni singola mossa/dichiarazione del neo presidente allo spread?


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Giugno 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Piccolo ot: 24 ore fa lo spread è sceso ancora.
> Dopo questo pomeriggio è risalito in maniera importante.
> 
> In entrambi i casi i giornali ne parlano associandolo esclusivamente a Conte: "governo Conte promosso: lo spread cala" "Conte non convince il mercato:lo spread torna a salire" (repubblica)
> ...



Non è corretto, è semplicemente portare l'acqua al mulino della lobby liberal chic di De Benedetti e la sua cricca


----------



## evangel33 (6 Giugno 2018)

Qualcuno mi dica se sbaglio qualcosa su questo ragionamento sulla flat tax per favore.
I parlamentari hanno un'indennità lorda di 11.703 euro. Al netto sono 5.346,54 euro mensili più una diaria di 3.503,11 e un rimborso per spese di mandato pari a 3.690 euro.
In soldoni fanno 140 mila € l'anno.
Con la flat al 20% pagherebbero di IRPEF solo 28 mila al posto degli attuali 76 mila.
Risparmio=48 mila€

Come siamo passati dal voler tagliare il numero dei parlamentari a invocare una riforma che taglia le tasse agli stessi parlamentari?
Il ceto medio risparmia poco, i ricchi risparmiano molto. E noialtri esseri normali siamo qui ad applaudire una riforma fiscale ridicola.


----------



## Djici (6 Giugno 2018)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mi dica se sbaglio qualcosa su questo ragionamento sulla flat tax per favore.
> I parlamentari hanno un'indennità lorda di 11.703 euro. Al netto sono 5.346,54 euro mensili più una diaria di 3.503,11 e un rimborso per spese di mandato pari a 3.690 euro.
> In soldoni fanno 140 mila € l'anno.
> Con la flat al 20% pagherebbero di IRPEF solo 28 mila al posto degli attuali 76 mila.
> ...



Per me è proprio scandaloso.
Che poi i soldi non andranno spesi per "fare girare l'economia" ma andranno in banca o saranno spesi in giro per il mondo...
L'Italia ne vedrà ben pochi...


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Giugno 2018)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mi dica se sbaglio qualcosa su questo ragionamento sulla flat tax per favore.
> I parlamentari hanno un'indennità lorda di 11.703 euro. Al netto sono 5.346,54 euro mensili più una diaria di 3.503,11 e un rimborso per spese di mandato pari a 3.690 euro.
> In soldoni fanno 140 mila € l'anno.
> Con la flat al 20% pagherebbero di IRPEF solo 28 mila al posto degli attuali 76 mila.
> ...



Ovviamente tirando acqua al tuo mulino ti sei dimenticato di milioni di aziende e partite iva che dopo anni di soprusi finalmente potranno respirare. 

Ma oramai ci ho rinunciato, i fatti parleranno per le scelte del governo. Se saranno stati bravi e faranno metà delle promesse saranno stati il miglior governo degli ultimi 30 anni in alternativa sarà l'ennesima delusione italiota.


----------



## Shmuk (6 Giugno 2018)

«Se uno fattura di più e paga di più è chiaro che risparmia di più, reinveste di più, assume un operaio in più». - Salvini, oggi.

Ambé...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Giugno 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Io continuo a restare perplesso;
> Una famiglia con due redditi medi (es. 20000-30000), con figli a carico, con la flat tax non avrebbe praticamente alcun vantaggio considerando che all'aliquota del 15% poi vanno tolte le detrazioni / deduzioni.
> Il problema non è dare soldi in mano a chi guadagna >100 k euro, perchè nell'economia "reale" investiranno comunque poco ddi più di quanto fatto fino ad oggi (o pensi che comprearanno un TV in più? un mobile nuovo? o una Fiat Panda nuova?).
> Il problema è che bisogna aumentare il potere d'acquisto del ceto medio, se tu dai 3-4000 mila euro in più ad un'operaio stai tranquillo che finiscono dritti drtti sul mercato, aumentando e alimentando in mdo virtuoso i consumi.
> ...





fra29 ha scritto:


> ti faccio un esempio per estremizzare.. abbiamo un dei gap più ampu d'europa tra stipendio dei medici (al netto della libera professione) e personale sanitario non medico (infermieri, fisioterapisti, ecc).
> Una flat tax aumenterebbe ancora il divario perché i secondi resterebbero con aliquote attuali (considerando eliminazioni detrazioni) e soprattutto i 2000-3000 k in più annui sono molto più importanti e destinati al mercato in chi guadagna 1500 al mese rispetto ai 7000-8000 k di chi ne guadagna 5000...
> la trovo assurda e poco lungimirante con l'unico risultato che ad aumentare saranno i risparmi e mai i consumi.
> Mettici quamche taglio al welfare (utilizzato maggiormente dalle claasi meno abbienti) e la frittata è fatta..



Non ti può illuminare nessuno; quello che hai scritto è ciò che succederà. La flat tax è la più liberista delle riforme possibili in materia fiscale, più liberista di qualsiasi misura imposta dall'UE tramite i vari trattati firmati negli anni; di fatto, se non erro, nessun paese dell'eurozona propone la flat tax.
I governi liberisti di solito hanno ridotto le aliquote, gli scaglioni, hanno detassato le fasce di reddito più alte gravando su quelle più basse, ma neanche il più ottuso dei banchieri di Bruxelles aveva pensato ad una roba come la flat tax.
La Lega propone e il M5S ratifica, salvo poi venirmi a parlare di reddito di cittadinanza; il Movimento si è dimostrato un movimento di urlatori, senza alcuna idea concreta di _realpolitik_.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Giugno 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Domanda: la flat tax è una proposta della Lega (leggo che l idea partì da Berlusconi).
> 
> Qualcuno sa quale sarebbe stata la proposta 5 stelle in materia economica?


Cito dal loro programma: 

"I 4 scaglioni sono Irpef riformati sono i seguenti: No Tax Area da 8.000 a 10.000 euro, riduzione al 23% per i redditi fra 10.000 e 28.000 (oggi si arriva fino al 27%), riduzione dal 41 al 37% per i redditi fra 28.000 e 100.000 euro e riduzione dal 43 al 42% per i redditi superiori ai 100.000 euro. La riforma Irpef, compresa estensione no tax area, ha un costo netto di 3,5 miliardi annui."

Io sono un forte sostenitore della progressività, nonché del ripristino dell'IRPEF degli anni '70 (aliquote dal 10% al 70%); quindi non sono mai stato d'accordo con il M5S, ma il Movimento, per lo meno, pur volendo alleggerire il carico fiscale, non avrebbe stravolto al ribasso l'attuale sistema fiscale. 
All'improvviso, però, il Movimento si sveglia e decide di fare il governo con la Lega, cedendo completamente alle loro proposte in materia fiscale.


----------



## davoreb (6 Giugno 2018)

Vero, comunque la cannabis fa male quanto l'alcool.

Certo che non capisco come faranno ad attuare un tassazione del genere.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non ti può illuminare nessuno; quello che hai scritto è ciò che succederà. La flat tax è la più liberista delle riforme possibili in materia fiscale, più liberista di qualsiasi misura imposta dall'UE tramite i vari trattati firmati negli anni; di fatto, se non erro, nessun paese dell'eurozona propone la flat tax.
> I governi liberisti di solito hanno ridotto le aliquote, gli scaglioni, hanno detassato le fasce di reddito più alte gravando su quelle più basse, ma neanche il più ottuso dei banchieri di Bruxelles aveva pensato ad una roba come la flat tax.
> La Lega propone e il M5S ratifica, salvo poi venirmi a parlare di reddito di cittadinanza; il Movimento si è dimostrato un movimento di urlatori, senza alcuna idea concreta di _realpolitik_.





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Cito dal loro programma:
> 
> "I 4 scaglioni sono Irpef riformati sono i seguenti: No Tax Area da 8.000 a 10.000 euro, riduzione al 23% per i redditi fra 10.000 e 28.000 (oggi si arriva fino al 27%), riduzione dal 41 al 37% per i redditi fra 28.000 e 100.000 euro e riduzione dal 43 al 42% per i redditi superiori ai 100.000 euro. La riforma Irpef, compresa estensione no tax area, ha un costo netto di 3,5 miliardi annui."
> 
> ...



Guarda, perchè di solito tu sei uno di quelli che cerca di essere più diplomatico, se no ti avrei accusato già di profonda malafede,
ciò nonostante non riesco proprio a comprendere come si possa affermare cose così surreali con così grande nonchalance e legerezza, senza nessun contatto con la realtà logica,

Cioè liquidi il M5S in due secondi, che di botto, butta nel cesso tutta la sua impostazione "populista" e progressiva, tradendo tutto il suo elettorato e i propri principi tradendo i cittadini e vendendosi alla casta dei superricchi, questo per ambire a stare seduti per 5 anni nelle poltrone di governo, perchè poi verrebbe incenerito dall'elettorato, e farebbe tutto questo quando tutti i sondaggi lo danno in continua debordante crescita, un vero suicidio politico immotivato 

Idem per la lega, gli si possono sicuramente rinfacciare le pesanti connivenze con Berlusconi, negli anni passati, però da sempre tutti riconoscono che la vera forza dietro alla lega sono i piccoli/medi imprenditori del nord, in quanto è da sempre poco legata ai poteri forti nazionalli,
ecco anche lei di colpo prenderebbe a pesci in faccia il suo elettorato, proponendo una legge elttorale che non li premierebbe ma che andrebbe tutta a vantaggio dei super ricchi, quelli per inciso che hanno a libro paga PD e FI... altro suicidio politico...

Ma come si possono affemare a cuor leggero queste corbellerie?

Direi di stare tutti calmi, seduti a mangiare pop corn, come direbbe Renzi, per ora si assiste solo a disinfomazione delle opposizioni e dei media a loro legati....

Poi se avrai avuto regione, mi inchino alla tua prevegenza, ci mancherebbe...


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (6 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ovviamente tirando acqua al tuo mulino ti sei dimenticato di milioni di aziende e partite iva che dopo anni di soprusi finalmente potranno respirare.
> 
> Ma oramai ci ho rinunciato, i fatti parleranno per le scelte del governo. Se saranno stati bravi e faranno metà delle promesse saranno stati il miglior governo degli ultimi 30 anni in alternativa sarà l'ennesima delusione italiota.


Certo che saresti stato un agit-prop fantastico (lo dico con simpatia).
Potranno respirare molto meglio le partite IVA con reddito personale (IRPEF) sopra 100.000. Quelli a cui immagino tu ti riferisci dichiarano molto meno.
La flat tax e’ uscita fuori da un armamentario ormai superato. Oggi la questione è diminuire le disuguaglianze non aumentarle. Il rapporto tra retribuzioni dei top manager e retribuzioni medie dei dipendenti che negli anni 70 era di 10-40 oggi è 200-500 a seconda dei paesi. Quanto risparmierà un top manager con uno stipendio di 3 milioni l’anno? A spanne più del 20%, 0,6 milioni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Giugno 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Guarda, perchè di solito tu sei uno di quelli che cerca di essere più diplomatico, se no ti avrei accusato già di profonda malafede,
> ciò nonostante non riesco proprio a comprendere come si possa affermare cose così surreali con così grande nonchalance e legerezza, senza nessun contatto con la realtà logica,
> 
> Cioè liquidi il M5S in due secondi, che di botto, butta nel cesso tutta la sua impostazione "populista" e progressiva, tradendo tutto il suo elettorato e i propri principi tradendo i cittadini e vendendosi alla casta dei superricchi, questo per ambire a stare seduti per 5 anni nelle poltrone di governo, perchè poi verrebbe incenerito dall'elettorato, e farebbe tutto questo quando tutti i sondaggi lo danno in continua debordante crescita, un vero suicidio politico immotivato
> ...


Dove ho detto che la Lega avrebbe tradito il suo elettorato? La Lega sta soddisfacendo in pieno il suo elettorato, tant'è vero che è data, attualmente, almeno al 25%; la flat tax naturalmente gioverà alle PMI, alle quali riconosco anch'io il ruolo di protagoniste dell'elettorato leghista.
La flat tax di Salvini, però, porta con sé due ordini di problemi non trascurabili. 
Il primo problema è quello secondo il quale le PMI potrebbero semplicemente tesaurizzare, visto che non sta scritto da nessuna parte che il risparmio in termini fiscali verrebbe reinvestito sul mercato; per far ripartire l'economia in tempi di recessione e deflazione bisogna fare spesa pubblica per investimenti, spese infrastrutturali (misure keynesiane), cioè robe che dovrebbero essere tradizionalmente nei programmi di sinistra, ma programmi di sinistra oggi in Italia non esistono.
Il secondo ordine di problemi riguarda il fatto che le PMI non rappresentano tutta la popolazione italiana e tutta l'economica italiana; io non nego il problema di una tassazione assassina verso le PMI, ma il problema lo risolvi con un sistema di detrazioni o sgravi, non ridisegnando il sistema fiscale per tutto il paese.

I "traditori" della situazione, secondo il mio discorso, sarebbero i pentastellati, ma comunque non intendevo qualificarli come tali; il M5S ha semplicemente contraddetto il suo programma fiscale cedendo alla Lega, ma sai perché non è un vero tradimento? Perché evidentemente il M5S non sapeva che scrivere nel suo programma e ha riempito quelle pagine con qualche cavolata: questa è l'unica spiegazione; altrimenti non si spiegherebbe l'incontro con la Lega sulla flat tax.
Inoltre, non ha tradito anche per un'altra ragione: io e qualche altro migliaio di elettori (800.000 secondo gli ultimi sondaggi) abbiamo guardato il programma in materia fiscale; evidentemente al resto degli elettori non interessava più di tanto. 

Infine, non ho predetto nessun disastro per l'Italia, ma ho semplicemente confermato le preoccupazioni degli altri utenti sull'eventuale applicazione della flat tax. Tifoso, non ci sono opinioni che tengano: la flat tax, in campo sociale, agevola i redditi ricchi, stop.
Ora di che disinformazione delle opposizioni blateri? È la matematica: se un reddito da 100.000 euro pagava il 43% sulla parte eccedente la soglia, ora pagherebbe il 20%. A te sta bene 'sta cosa? Lecito, io sono democratico prima che di sinistra, ma a me non sta bene; quindi non venirmi a dire che dico corbellerie: abbiamo semplicemente opinioni diverse.
In campo economico, dove invece le opinioni non contano, ti posso dire che, anche se non ci porterà al fallimento, non migliorerà un granché la situazione, perché, come ti ho detto sopra, servono alti tipi di politiche economiche in questa fase storica; la riduzione delle tasse può funzionare in tempi di opulenza, sarebbe potuta funzionare negli anni '70, ma non ora.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Giugno 2018)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Certo che saresti stato un agit-prop fantastico (lo dico con simpatia).
> Potranno respirare molto meglio le partite IVA con reddito personale (IRPEF) sopra 100.000. Quelli a cui immagino tu ti riferisci dichiarano molto meno.
> La flat tax e’ uscita fuori da un armamentario ormai superato. Oggi la questione è diminuire le disuguaglianze non aumentarle. Il rapporto tra retribuzioni dei top manager e retribuzioni medie dei dipendenti che negli anni 70 era di 10-40 oggi è 200-500 a seconda dei paesi. Quanto risparmierà un top manager con uno stipendio di 3 milioni l’anno? A spanne più del 20%, 0,6 milioni.


Quello che ho detto a Lollo l'altra volta: non ci sono soltanto famiglie e PMI nel paese; la flat tax, forse, agevolerà le PMI, se sono davvero strozzate dalle tasse, ma il resto dei redditi alti avrà semplicemente un guadagno ingiustificato. 
Una vera attenzione verso le PMI avrebbe portato ad un sistema di detrazioni e sgravi ben studiato, non al riassetto di tutto il sistema fiscale del paese.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Giugno 2018)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> *Certo che saresti stato un agit-prop fantastico (lo dico con simpatia)*.



Pensa che oggi vengo pagato quasi per far la stessa cosa ma in ambito musicale


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dove ho detto che la Lega avrebbe tradito il suo elettorato? La Lega sta soddisfacendo in pieno il suo elettorato, tant'è vero che è data, attualmente, almeno al 25%; la flat tax naturalmente gioverà alle PMI, alle quali riconosco anch'io il ruolo di protagoniste dell'elettorato leghista.
> La flat tax di Salvini, però, porta con sé due ordini di problemi non trascurabili.
> Il primo problema è quello secondo il quale le PMI potrebbero semplicemente tesaurizzare, visto che non sta scritto da nessuna parte che il risparmio in termini fiscali verrebbe reinvestito sul mercato; per far ripartire l'economia in tempi di recessione e deflazione bisogna fare spesa pubblica per investimenti, spese infrastrutturali (misure keynesiane), cioè robe che dovrebbero essere tradizionalmente nei programmi di sinistra, ma programmi di sinistra oggi in Italia non esistono.
> Il secondo ordine di problemi riguarda il fatto che le PMI non rappresentano tutta la popolazione italiana e tutta l'economica italiana; io non nego il problema di una tassazione assassina verso le PMI, ma il problema lo risolvi con un sistema di detrazioni o sgravi, non ridisegnando il sistema fiscale per tutto il paese.
> ...



Credo ci siano due errori concettuali nelle tue argomentazioni:

La maggior parte delle PMI stanno rischiando il fallimento, pertanto quei risparmi non li potranno mettere da parte, serviranno per non farle fallire, o appoggiarsi meno al resto del welfare come la cassa integrazione e la naspi (nel caso di operai licenziati per crisi)

Non tieni assolutamente conto delle detrazioni che saranno totalmente rimodulate.

Detto questo la questione è molto semplice, siamo di fronte a intenti di programma, non ci hanno ancora svelato come procederanno nel concreto, pertanto le nostre sono solo speculazioni, in qualsiasi fronte ci schieriamo.

L'ho già scritto, calma... attendiamo e valutiamo, ora qualsiasi elogio o critica è solo propaganda, amen
e tutta la critica che gli stanno vomitando addosso in queste ore (sto dando un occhiata al dibattito alla camera e devo dire che è molto più bieco di quello di ieri) mi lascia ben sperare, è quasi come se avessero paura poi di non poterli criticare 

L'ho già scritto, io tutto sommato ieri ho apprezzato l'intervento di Renzi, il più lucuido visto finora, senza accuse propagandistiche, ma una semplice sfida a far meglio


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (6 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Quello che ho detto a Lollo l'altra volta: non ci sono soltanto famiglie e PMI nel paese; la flat tax, forse, agevolerà le PMI, se sono davvero strozzate dalle tasse, ma il resto dei redditi alti avrà semplicemente un guadagno ingiustificato.
> Una vera attenzione verso le PMI avrebbe portato ad un sistema di detrazioni e sgravi ben studiato, non al riassetto di tutto il sistema fiscale del paese.


Sulle PMI sarebbe un discorso troppo lungo, osservo solo che sono un fattore di debolezza e non di forza dell’economia italiana (sono troppe e meno efficienti, in media, delle PMI di altri paesi). Su questo la tassazione incide ma al contrario di quello che molti pensano: tollerare l’evasione equivale a un sussidio a favore di quelle meno efficienti e impedisce una ristrutturazione del sistema (e’ come un dazio protettivo a favore di un settore arretrato). Evadono talmente che persino quelle che lavorano per le amm.ni pubbliche non versano l’IVA pagata dai committenti. E’ bastato introdurre il reverse charge sugli acquisti della PA (per cui l’IVA la versa direttamente l’acquirente) per recuperare 2 miliardi di gettito (quando lo racconti a un tedesco ti guarda incredulo).
Sulla flat tax: e’ una misura di destra per due motivi. Il primo e’ che conviene detassare i ricchi perché sono loro a muovere l’economia e alla fine ne beneficieranno anche i poveri. Questa idea ha perso forza dopo la crisi un po’ ovunque ma a giudicare da quello che dice Salvini oggi non in Italia. Il secondo e’ che dovrebbe portare a meno Stato nell’economia: riduzioni delle imposte presto o tardi porteranno a tagli di spesa (starve the beast, affama la bestia). Ad esempio la proposta dell’Istituto Leoni di qualche mese fa finanziava la flat tax con un taglio di 20 miliardi alla sanità.
La Lega e’ coerentemente di destra. I 5S un mix dai contorni incerti. Questa discussione sulla flat tax e’ utile, può servire a chiarire che destra e sinistra non sono categorie obsolete. Vedremo


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (6 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Pensa che oggi vengo pagato quasi per far la stessa cosa ma in ambito musicale



Almeno qui lo fai gratis


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Giugno 2018)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Sulle PMI sarebbe un discorso troppo lungo, osservo solo che sono un fattore di debolezza e non di forza dell’economia italiana (sono troppe e meno efficienti, in media, delle PMI di altri paesi). Su questo la tassazione incide ma al contrario di quello che molti pensano: tollerare l’evasione equivale a un sussidio a favore di quelle meno efficienti e impedisce una ristrutturazione del sistema (e’ come un dazio protettivo a favore di un settore arretrato). Evadono talmente che persino quelle che lavorano per le amm.ni pubbliche non versano l’IVA pagata dai committenti. E’ bastato introdurre il reverse charge sugli acquisti della PA (per cui l’IVA la versa direttamente l’acquirente) per recuperare 2 miliardi di gettito (quando lo racconti a un tedesco ti guarda incredulo).
> Sulla flat tax: e’ una misura di destra per due motivi. Il primo e’ che conviene detassare i ricchi perché sono loro a muovere l’economia e alla fine ne beneficieranno anche i poveri. Questa idea ha perso forza dopo la crisi un po’ ovunque ma a giudicare da quello che dice Salvini oggi non in Italia. Il secondo e’ che dovrebbe portare a meno Stato nell’economia: riduzioni delle imposte presto o tardi porteranno a tagli di spesa (starve the beast, affama la bestia). Ad esempio la proposta dell’Istituto Leoni di qualche mese fa finanziava la flat tax con un taglio di 20 miliardi alla sanità.
> *La Lega e’ coerentemente di destra. I 5S un mix dai contorni incerti. Questa discussione sulla flat tax e’ utile, può servire a chiarire che destra e sinistra non sono categorie obsolete. Vedremo*


Amen! Destra e sinistra esistono eccome: la Lega è di destra, mentre il Movimento è di centro, con relative correnti di destra e di sinistra. 
Ora gli elettori di sinistra del Movimento, me compreso, sono delusi perché si ritrovano un governo di centro-destra, ma il Movimento ha anche un'anima di destra che, viceversa, è molto contenta; infatti è il Movimento ad essere dato in calo, visto lo scontento della sua sinistra, mentre la Lega è in inarrestabile ascesa, perché da questo contratto ci guadagna molto più di quanto ci guadagni il M5S. 
Ripeto, il Movimento è come la DC politicamente e come la DC si fa trascinare e si farà sempre trascinare dal suo partner, anche se dovesse avere meno elettori. La DC è stata affiancata durante tutta la prima repubblica da partiti di sinistra (PSDI e PSI) e, di fatto, son venute fuori politiche socialdemocratiche spesso e volentieri; non mi stupirebbe se nel futuro il M5S si dovesse prestare a fare governi anche con partiti di sinistra, stilando contratti dove invece della flat tax potrebbe esserci l'aumento delle aliquote e invece della chiusura delle frontiere potrebbe esserci maggiore accoglienza. 
Da un lato non me la sento di biasimarlo neanche più di tanto il M5S, perché son stato io a sopravvalutare la componente di sinistra e ad illudermi che potesse uscire addirittura un governo con un PD libero da Renzi; dall'altro lato, però, mi illudevo anche perché c'era molto di sinistra nel proprio programma, più di quanto ci fosse mai stato nel PD e quindi mi aspettavo che portassero avanti per lo meno quella linea; viceversa, questo governo ha fatto archiviare tante proposte al M5S, facendoli accontentare del reddito di cittadinanza, unico vero cavallo di battaglia del Movimento, sganciato da qualsiasi sua anima interna.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Amen! Destra e sinistra esistono eccome: la Lega è di destra, mentre il Movimento è di centro, con relative correnti di destra e di sinistra.
> Ora gli elettori di sinistra del Movimento, me compreso, sono delusi perché si ritrovano un governo di centro-destra, ma il Movimento ha anche un'anima di destra che, viceversa, è molto contenta; infatti è il Movimento ad essere dato in calo, visto lo scontento della sua sinistra, mentre la Lega è in inarrestabile ascesa, perché da questo contratto ci guadagna molto più di quanto ci guadagni il M5S.
> Ripeto, il Movimento è come la DC politicamente e come la DC si fa trascinare e si farà sempre trascinare dal suo partner, anche se dovesse avere meno elettori. La DC è stata affiancata durante tutta la prima repubblica da partiti di sinistra (PSDI e PSI) e, di fatto, son venute fuori politiche socialdemocratiche spesso e volentieri; non mi stupirebbe se nel futuro il M5S si dovesse prestare a fare governi anche con partiti di sinistra, stilando contratti dove invece della flat tax potrebbe esserci l'aumento delle aliquote e invece della chiusura delle frontiere potrebbe esserci maggiore accoglienza.
> Da un lato non me la sento di biasimarlo neanche più di tanto il M5S, perché son stato io a sopravvalutare la componente di sinistra e ad illudermi che potesse uscire addirittura un governo con un PD libero da Renzi; dall'altro lato, però, mi illudevo anche perché c'era molto di sinistra nel proprio programma, più di quanto ci fosse mai stato nel PD e quindi mi aspettavo che portassero avanti per lo meno quella linea; invece questo governo ha fatto archiviare tante proposte al M5S.



Guarda a destra accusano il M5S e perfino la lega di essere comunisti, dovete superare questi concetti privi di senso,
in russia e cina c'era il comunismo, ma di sicuro stavano meglio i lavoratori sotto la dc.

Comunque questo governo ha tantissime cose di sinistra e progressiste, molte di più di quelle proposte non solo dai governi Renzi, ma anche dal governi precedenti del PD,
Certo ora sta tutto a vedere se saranno applicati


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Giugno 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Credo ci siano due errori concettuali nelle tue argomentazioni:
> 
> La maggior parte delle PMI stanno rischiando il fallimento, pertanto quei risparmi non li potranno mettere da parte, serviranno per non farle fallire, o appoggiarsi meno al resto del welfare come la cassa integrazione e la naspi (nel caso di operai licenziati per crisi)
> 
> ...


Ecco, eviteranno di fallire; quindi ritorneranno a galla, mentre stanno affondando, ma la crescita? Noi non dobbiamo soltanto restare a galla, ma dobbiamo ritornare a veleggiare. Tutto questo senza considerare che le coperture per la flat tax dovranno essere trovate grazie al taglio dello stato sociale; quindi che crescita potrebbe esserci in un paese che prova a rimettere in moto le PMI, a scapito, però, della redistribuzione del reddito e dello stato sociale? 
Io dirò corbellerie, criticherò per paura e ripeterò la cantilena delle opposizioni, ma tu mi sembri credere in questo programma fideisticamente, senza provare a polemizzare quello che è stato scritto: c'è la flat tax? Eh, boh... forse che sì, forse che no. 
Io, invece, ti dico no, la flat tax no e non si tratta neanche di essere di destra o di sinistra, perché, che io ricordi, nessun partito di destra s'è mai permesso di proporre la flat tax; fortissimi tagli alle tasse, come fa l'Italia sin dalla metà degli anni '80, ma mai addirittura una flat tax.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Giugno 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Guarda a destra accusano il M5S e perfino la lega di essere comunisti, dovete superare questi concetti privi di senso,
> in russia e cina c'era il comunismo, ma di sicuro stavano meglio i lavoratori sotto la dc.
> 
> Comunque questo governo ha tantissime cose di sinistra e progressiste, molte di più di quelle proposte non solo dai governi Renzi, ma anche dal governi precedenti del PD,
> Certo ora sta tutto a vedere se saranno applicati


La flat tax è una roba di destra, mentre l'IRPEF del '73 era una roba socialdemocratica; da qui non si scappa. È una narrativa che ignora la storia quella del "né sinistra, né destra". 
Grazie che stavano meglio i lavoratori sotto la DC, visto che il "centro-SINISTRA organico" aveva introdotto quel tipo di IRPEF, aveva introdotto lo Statuto dei lavoratori e aveva introdotto il sistema pensionistico retributivo, mentre in Russia e Cina c'era un sistema, quello collettivista (estrema sinistra, non sinistra socialdemocratica), che è stato bocciato dalla storia, visti i suoi limiti strutturali (economici) prima ancora che ideologici.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Giugno 2018)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Sulla flat tax: e’ una misura di destra per due motivi. Il primo e’ che conviene detassare i ricchi perché sono loro a muovere l’economia e alla fine ne beneficieranno anche i poveri. Questa idea ha perso forza dopo la crisi un po’ ovunque ma a giudicare da quello che dice Salvini oggi non in Italia. Il secondo e’ che dovrebbe portare a meno Stato nell’economia: riduzioni delle imposte presto o tardi porteranno a tagli di spesa (starve the beast, affama la bestia). Ad esempio la proposta dell’Istituto Leoni di qualche mese fa finanziava la flat tax con un taglio di 20 miliardi alla sanità.
> *La Lega e’ coerentemente di destra. I 5S un mix dai contorni incerti. Questa discussione sulla flat tax e’ utile, può servire a chiarire che destra e sinistra non sono categorie obsolete*. Vedremo



Mah...

In Italia 5 anni di PD e nel frattempo il differenziale tra ricchi e poveri è aumentato...non parliamo in america sotto la gestione Obama..

Se questa è la sinistra....auguri

PS: la Flat tax non mi convince a pieno, ma finché non ne vedremo gli effetti reali non mi esprimo troppo..pure io però sono abbastanza dubbioso che tutti quei soldi che non entreranno nelle casse dello stato verranno reimmessi nel mercato...i ricchi sanno come farli sparire (senza considerare che se uno coi risparmi si compra una casa a NY o si fa 4 viaggi all'anno all'estero o si compra macchine tedesche nell'economica italiana entra praticamente un c......)


----------



## Carlo (6 Giugno 2018)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mi dica se sbaglio qualcosa su questo ragionamento sulla flat tax per favore.
> *I parlamentari *hanno un'indennità lorda di 11.703 euro. Al netto sono 5.346,54 euro mensili più una diaria di 3.503,11 e un rimborso per spese di mandato pari a 3.690 euro.
> In soldoni fanno 140 mila € l'anno.
> *Con la flat al 20% pagherebbero di IRPEF solo 28 mila al posto degli attuali 76 mila.*
> ...


Che poi quelle dei parlamentari sono cifre ridicole rispetto ai guadagni di altre categorie.
Per intenderci, *un Donnarumma e un Bonucci risparmierebbero 15 e 20 milioni all'anno.* 
Mentre chi guadagna meno di 35.000 Euro all'anno non ci guadagna niente. Anzi, se levano le detrazioni fiscali come sembra vogliano fare, potrebbe perderci.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mah...
> 
> In Italia 5 anni di PD e nel frattempo il differenziale tra ricchi e poveri è aumentato...non parliamo in america sotto la gestione Obama..
> 
> ...


Infatti non lo è, ragazzi; la vera socialdemocrazia è morta con la nascita dell'UE. Schroeder, Blair, D'Alema... ora Renzi, Schultz: questi sono dei radicali, non dei socialdemocratici.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ecco, eviteranno di fallire; quindi ritorneranno a galla, mentre stanno affondando, ma la crescita? Noi non dobbiamo soltanto restare a galla, ma dobbiamo ritornare a veleggiare. Tutto questo senza considerare che le coperture per la flat tax dovranno essere trovate grazie al taglio dello stato sociale; quindi che crescita potrebbe esserci in un paese che prova a rimettere in moto le PMI, a scapito, però, della redistribuzione del reddito e dello stato sociale?
> Io dirò corbellerie, criticherò per paura e ripeterò la cantilena delle opposizioni, ma tu mi sembri credere in questo programma fideisticamente, senza provare a polemizzare quello che è stato scritto: c'è la flat tax? Eh, boh... forse che sì, forse che no.
> Io, invece, ti dico no, la flat tax no e non si tratta neanche di essere di destra o di sinistra, perché, che io ricordi, nessun partito di destra s'è mai permesso di proporre la flat tax; fortissimi tagli alle tasse, come fa l'Italia sin dalla metà degli anni '80, ma mai addirittura una flat tax.





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La flat tax è una roba di destra, mentre l'IRPEF del '73 era una roba socialdemocratica; da qui non si scappa. È una narrativa che ignora la storia quella del "né sinistra, né destra".
> Grazie che stavano meglio i lavoratori sotto la DC, visto che il "centro-SINISTRA organico" aveva introdotto quel tipo di IRPEF, aveva introdotto lo Statuto dei lavoratori e aveva introdotto il sistema pensionistico retributivo, mentre in Russia e Cina c'era un sistema, quello collettivista (estrema sinistra, non sinistra socialdemocratica), che è stato bocciato dalla storia, visti i suoi limiti strutturali (economici) prima ancora che ideologici.



A mio parere fai ragionamenti troppo ideologici, da non confondere con quelli etici,

RIpeto c'è un governo nuovo, forse farà peggio, forse farà meglio, a parole sono bravi tutti, sia chi elogia, sia chi critica,
Io attacco Lollo quando fà propaganda per il M5S, figurati se sopporto polemiche pregresse.
Vediamo ciò che faranno, se lo faranno con giustizia, e poi giudicheremo gli effetti... perchè farsi tutte queste pippe ora?

Hai espresso una preferenza, come me, a fine legislatura giudicheremo e valuteremo se confermare o meno il nostro voto (spero che non saremo decerebrati come piddini e forzisti).


----------



## Mille e una notte (6 Giugno 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> A mio parere fai ragionamenti troppo ideologici, da non confondere con quelli etici


Si qualche volta anche a me dà questa impressione. Ciò nondimeno ti leggo volentieri splendidi incisivi!


----------



## Carlo (6 Giugno 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Hai espresso una preferenza, come me, a fine legislatura giudicheremo e valuteremo se confermare o meno il nostro voto.


Quello del "provare" è un discorso assurdo. Certe "prove" possono lasciare dei danni enormi, a volte irrimediabili. 
Da un default nazionale può occorrere una generazione per risollevarsi.
Ricordo un mio parente ricoverato in ospedale in pieno ferragosto. C'era solo un giovane chirurgo alle prime armi. La suora consigliava di tener duro e aspettare qualche giorno a farsi operare (al rientro dei chirurghi più esperti) mentre una infermiera suggeriva di "provare", perchè magari era già bravo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Giugno 2018)

Carlo ha scritto:


> *Quello del "provare" è un discorso assurdo. Certe "prove" possono lasciare dei danni enormi, a volte irrimediabili. *
> Da un default nazionale può occorrere una generazione per risollevarsi.
> Ricordo un mio parente ricoverato in ospedale in pieno ferragosto. C'era solo un giovane chirurgo alle prime armi. La suora consigliava di tener duro e aspettare qualche giorno a farsi operare (al rientro dei chirurghi più esperti) mentre una infermiera suggeriva di "provare", perchè magari era già bravo.



Affermazione assolutamente indiscutibile,
lo stiamo vivendo sulla nostra pelle con chi ha voluto provare FI e PD...
di peggio riesco a immaginare solo chi insiste


----------



## Carlo (6 Giugno 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> di peggio riesco a immaginare solo chi insiste


Purtroppo al peggio non c'è limite. Non sto certo difendendo FI e PD, ma se le promesse di questo governo fossero veramente realizzate, il disastro sarebbe inevitabile.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Giugno 2018)

Carlo ha scritto:


> Purtroppo al peggio non c'è limite. Non sto certo difendendo FI e PD, ma se le promesse di questo governo fossero veramente realizzate, il disastro sarebbe inevitabile.



Ricordatevi che dovete morire 

su dai un pò di serietà... evitiamo commenti ridicoli, perfino a Berlusconi non permisero di affosarci


----------



## cris (6 Giugno 2018)

*Il premier Conte, poco fa: 
"La flat tax includerà un sistema di aliquote, per recuperare in qualche modo i criteri di progressività" come previsto dalla Costituzione, e "la no tax area". "Credo che possiamo essere tutti d'accordo" sul fatto che "il sistema fiscale tributario oggi in Italia lascia molto a desiderare. C'è da operare una riforma".*


----------



## evangel33 (6 Giugno 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> *Il premier Conte, poco fa:
> "La flat tax includerà un sistema di aliquote, per recuperare in qualche modo i criteri di progressività" come previsto dalla Costituzione, e "la no tax area". "Credo che possiamo essere tutti d'accordo" sul fatto che "il sistema fiscale tributario oggi in Italia lascia molto a desiderare. C'è da operare una riforma".*



Questa è una supercazzola. Come il "reddito di cittadinanza" che, se sarà fatto, non sarà un reddito di cittadinanza.
Una flat tax intesa come sistema di aliquote con criterio di progressività non è una Tassa piatta.


----------



## Carlo (6 Giugno 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ricordatevi che dovete morire
> 
> su dai un pò di serietà... evitiamo commenti ridicoli, perfino a Berlusconi non permisero di affosarci


 Su dai, un pò di maturità.
Certo, rabaltiamo tutto! Lo Stato siamo noi!
Tanto, come tu stesso pensi, se facciamo il disastrino poi arriva il papà a rimettere le cose a posto.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Giugno 2018)

Carlo ha scritto:


> Su dai, un pò di maturità.
> Certo, rabaltiamo tutto! Lo Stato siamo noi!
> Tanto, come tu stesso pensi, se facciamo il disastrino poi arriva il papà a rimettere le cose a posto.



Mai sentito parlare di alternanza democratica? capisco che per voi giovani è una cosa sconosciuta, visto che sono 30 anni che vi rifilano sempre il solito brodo, ma ti assicuro che è alla base di ogni nazione avanzata.


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Giugno 2018)

Carlo ha scritto:


> Che poi quelle dei parlamentari sono cifre ridicole rispetto ai guadagni di altre categorie.
> Per intenderci, *un Donnarumma e un Bonucci risparmierebbero 15 e 20 milioni all'anno.*
> Mentre chi guadagna meno di 35.000 Euro all'anno non ci guadagna niente. Anzi, se levano le detrazioni fiscali come sembra vogliano fare, potrebbe perderci.



Se tolgono pure le detrazioni fiscali c'è da andare in Parlamento coi forconi.
Altro che Berlusca e Renzi....


----------



## Carlo (6 Giugno 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Se tolgono pure le detrazioni fiscali c'è da andare in Parlamento coi forconi.
> Altro che Berlusca e Renzi....


Il progetto della flat tax prevede l'eliminazione di ogni detrazione fiscale.


----------



## fra29 (6 Giugno 2018)

Carlo ha scritto:


> Il progetto della flat tax prevede l'eliminazione di ogni detrazione fiscale.



Pazzia.. più leggo roba e più mi sembra follia pura..


----------



## pazzomania (6 Giugno 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Pazzia.. più leggo roba e più mi sembra follia pura..



Non è una pazzia, a te che ti cambia avere detrazioni se poi la benzina costa 1.60 euro, il bollo 200/300, trattenute in busta paga ecc?

Sono tutte pippe fiscali, a noi, a me, a tutti, deve interessare quale sarà il potere d' acquisto del nostro salario.

Flat tax o non flat tax, detrazioni o non detrazioni, son solo numeri. 

O si taglia la spesa pubblica, o si spende in deficit, o si aumenta l' export.
Viceversa i soldi circolanti per noi saranno sempre i medesimi.

E' aritmetica...


----------

